# I’m getting him in a week!



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So in my earlier post, I had said I wouldn’t be getting him. Or go meet him. But I couldn’t stay away. I watched all afternoon waiting for someone to adopt him, but nobody did. No one even wanted to look at him in the few days he has been there. 

When the guy brought him to me to meet him, he said Oscar is nippy. The poor dog was shaking so badly! I was very slow and patient with him. I stroked his back, then got 2 hands on him, then picked him up. He immediately stopped shaking. 

That said enough for me. He’s been in with other dogs so he does get along well. They found him Saturday, and will be ready to bring home in about a week. He was already neutered, is heart worm negative. He has to be checked over by the vet and given vaccines, rabies and a microchip. They are going to shave him for me so I don’t have to worry about getting that done. He is pretty matted about halfway down his back. 

From the picture they posted it looks like there are problems with his legs, but there are not. He walks beautifully, and even when so scared had a bounce in his step. 

I am so excited! He is 12 years old and have only fostered a 12 year old dog. (I’m talking only about adopting at this age). I know I won’t have a real long time with him, but I plan on giving him a beautiful last few years of his life. 

I honestly don’t know what possessed me to do this... the oldest dogs I have adopted have been 7 years old. But when I saw his picture I felt I had no other choice. I hope others can be happy with me. I just wish I didn’t have to wait a week!

I didn’t take any pics of him when I saw him, as I want his first ones I take to be of a cleaner looking Oscar. But I have his rap sheet from the shelter. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good for you, I’m glad it’s working out ! Can’t wait to see him all groomed !


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Good for you, I’m glad it’s working out ! Can’t wait to see him all groomed !




Thank you Dechi! Unfortunately it won’t be much of a groom as the vet will shave him down. Probably have to wait a few months before he can be properly groomed. Bit it’s ok... the mats will all be gone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Good for you, I’m glad it’s working out ! Can’t wait to see him all groomed !




I hope this doesn’t post twice as I got an error the first time. 

Thank you Dechi!! It won’t be much of a groom as the vet will probably just shave him down. But in a short few months he can have a proper groom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought they had denied your application?

Lucky,lucky,lucky dog to be adopted by you. He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I thought they had denied your application?
> 
> Lucky,lucky,lucky dog to be adopted by you. He looks like a sweetheart.




This is a dog at the county animal shelter, not the same rescue. And thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m glad you found him, you have a big heart.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Of course you and the little guy will always be welcome here. I, too, am excited to see what he really looks like under all that hair. Bless you for rescuing him and wish you much joy!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you so much! He’s going to look like a little rat when he’s shaved, I’m guessing lol. He’s really thin too. I’ll have to work hard at getting his weight up. I think I’ll get some nutrical. That should help, I think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Look up the recipe for Satin Balls on the internet. They are, I think, the very best for putting on weight. Dogs absolutely love them.


And bless you for rescuing him. Love, good food, and some grooming will do wonders!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a wonderful thing you are doing! He may be a senior citizen, but I bet he's a cutie underneath that mess! His little face has so much life in it.... he's going to be a character! Can't wait to see his little bald and clean self!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Look up the recipe for Satin Balls on the internet. They are, I think, the very best for putting on weight. Dogs absolutely love them.
> 
> 
> And bless you for rescuing him. Love, good food, and some grooming will do wonders!




I just looked that up. Great idea! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a wonderful thing you are doing! He may be a senior citizen, but I bet he's a cutie underneath that mess! His little face has so much life in it.... he's going to be a character! Can't wait to see his little bald and clean self!




I can’t wait too see him either! They say he’s a Silky Terrier mix, but he’s half the size of a silky. I wonder what he could be mixed with? What little dogs have that really wavy hair? His nose if petty long too. 

And thank you. I’m already having a hard time waiting, and having trouble sleeping, thinking about him. I can visit: visiting hours are from 10-2. I can’t go tomorrow as my housekeeper will be here and she’s proven I can’t leave her alone. But Wednesday needs to get here really fast!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

jojogal001 said:


> Thank you so much! He’s going to look like a little rat when he’s shaved, I’m guessing lol. He’s really thin too. I’ll have to work hard at getting his weight up. I think I’ll get some nutrical. That should help, I think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, first - congratulations! I am so happy something wonderful came out of the denial on the other adoption. Yay, what a lucky dog!

Re, gaining weight, Chase was very thin when we brought him home 3.5 weeks ago and I was quite worried about his appetite and gaining. Within just a day or so though, he was eating just fine and has easily put on at least a couple of pounds in the time we've had him. I initially was feeding him 3x a day. I thought about the Nutrical but because of his diarrhea I didn't want to add anything else in until that was straightened out. That took a full week for his poo to get normal and by then his appetite was very good so I never added that in. 

In our particular case, Chase preferred dog kibble (using Science Diet) over cooked chicken and rice mixture I was using to rehab him (???) so that's what he eats. Now I've got to find the sweet spot of quantity so he doesn't put on too much weight. 

Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wishing you good luck with him. You are so kind to take him in and I do believe you said you find it difficult to walk the dogs so you will surely have your hands full keeping them amused. Your a lot braver than I. Looking forward to see pictures when he comes home.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Good luck with your new guy. Can't wait to hear more about him and see new pictures.


----------



## cigoehring78 (Feb 25, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> So in my earlier post, I had said I wouldn’t be getting him. Or go meet him. But I couldn’t stay away. I watched all afternoon waiting for someone to adopt him, but nobody did. No one even wanted to look at him in the few days he has been there.
> 
> When the guy brought him to me to meet him, he said Oscar is nippy. The poor dog was shaking so badly! I was very slow and patient with him. I stroked his back, then got 2 hands on him, then picked him up. He immediately stopped shaking.
> 
> ...




I’m so glad you found him. He needs your gentle understanding touch and your patience. There is nothing like adopting a senior dog! They are so appreciative! I know you will enjoy and love each other. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have a very kind heart. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats, Jojo! I love him  I'm so glad you rescued a dog in need. Just awesome


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mfmst. Thank you! It is my pleasure. I can hardly bear the waiting I want him out of there so badly. 

MF. Thank you too! I’ve never done this before, but I just felt he deserved a great rest of his life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm late getting to this party, but congratulations! I can see why you were attracted to him, his face and eyes shine with life and he looks like a good-natured soul. And of course, senior citizens need love and companionship too.

Do you know what his name was before he ended up in the shelter? Hearing it from you at this age may give him comfort. I also wonder if it's possible to get health insurance on a dog this age for any health problems. It's a good sign he's heartworm negative; I'm guessing someone took good care of him at one time. Maybe their own health was a factor in giving him up? 

Wishing you and your babies the best!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

How did the visit go?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Vita said:


> I'm late getting to this party, but congratulations! I can see why you were attracted to him, his face and eyes shine with life and he looks like a good-natured soul. And of course, senior citizens need love and companionship too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, he was found on the streets, so no one knows his name. He was found without a collar or tags. He was probably on the streets for a while judging by how big the mats are on the back half of his little body. Health insurance is a big no. He’s too old to start now, especially with not knowing, or having, anything about his health in the past. For all I know he’s coming with cancer (I pray not!). Also I don’t know what health insurance runs elsewhere, but for 1 healthy dog here, it’s very, very steep. I do have provisions for care though. 

So no one knows how he got on the streets. I’d like to think he’s from out of state and simply got separated from his owners somehow; or something equally as innocent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> How did the visit go?




I’m having a hard time visiting. The area where I got to meet him is not available between 10 and 2, and the only other place they allow interaction is way back at the back of the shelter. (It’s huge!). They are not very accommodating when it comes to the disabled. If he’s not ready by Saturday I may try to take my walker and see if I can do it. If I can’t get him by Saturday it probably won’t be until Tuesday or Wednesday. I don’t think the vets do “regular business” on the weekends. 

Monday is a holiday, and aside from that, right now we are in the path of Hurricane Dorian. If the track hold pretty steady we’ll get the worst of it, just like with hurricane Irma 2 years ago. The good news is: I have to work Sunday night/Monday morning from 3 am - 7am, and my wonderful boss said I can bring him to work with me. I don’t think he needs the stress of a new place, new dogs and the sounds of a hurricane bearing down on us. But I’m going to keep trying to get to him!

Ok, so quite a long answer to a 5 word question . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just realized that today was his last day to be claimed by an owner! So tomorrow or Friday he could get his vetting done and hopefully pick him up Saturday morning. I imagine they will work towards getting as many dogs in their new homes as possible before Dorian comes to visit. 

I’m praying!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> I just realized that today was his last day to be claimed by an owner! So tomorrow or Friday he could get his vetting done and hopefully pick him up Saturday morning. I imagine they will work towards getting as many dogs in their new homes as possible before Dorian comes to visit.
> 
> I’m praying!!
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Vita said:


> I also wonder if it's possible to get health insurance on a dog this age for any health problems.


It's certainly possible, but it would probably be $150-200/month. That was the range for an older dog when I last checked out of curiosity for Zooey.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> It's certainly possible, but it would probably be $150-200/month. That was the range for an older dog when I last checked out of curiosity for Zooey.




I checked and found insurance for all 3 dogs for about $180 a month. Not too bad but I’d still rather count on the provisions I have set aside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> I checked and found insurance for all 3 dogs for about $180 a month. Not too bad but I’d still rather count on the provisions I have set aside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad at all for three. With Petplan in CA for my three dogs it would be about $350/month. I only have Maiz insured. But yeah, if you have the savings, it can be smarter to go that route.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Not bad at all for three. With Petplan in CA for my three dogs it would be about $350/month. I only have Maiz insured. But yeah, if you have the savings, it can be smarter to go that route.


I’m curious why just Maizie specifically ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I used to have Zooey on insurance as well, Dechi. However, because I adopted her when she was 3, she had pre-existing health conditions and I discovered within a year that the insurance wasn't beneficial in her situation.

I knew when I was getting a spoo puppy how many things could go wrong, so I put Maizie on insurance immediately after I got her. It has paid off majorly in her younger years with all of her accidents and health issues, but now I'm not seeing as much benefit (and I'm very grateful things have been pretty quiet with her lately!!!). However, because she has an autoimmune disease (neurogenic KCS), I'm waiting to see if she also develops Addison's, which is most commonly diagnosed by age 5, and as you know, autoimmune diseases often happen in clusters. If she does not develop Addison's, I might take her off insurance. Just playing it by ear for now.

When I got Frosty, he was such an easy puppy from day 1 (except for those screaming ear infections!), I just had a feeling he didn't need to be on insurance. So far, knock on wood, he has been healthy as a horse and has never had an injury (other than me nicking his tongue with the clippers  ).

I don't know if my logic makes sense at all, but that's what I've done LOL


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

I am so happy for you. I hope the two of you have happy healthy years ahead of you.


----------

